# pentax company



## مقشش (1 فبراير 2009)

:d:dيا بشمهندسين من يعرف حاجة عن شركة بنتاكس للماظير؟. وانشاء الله نستفيد كلنا:d:d


----------



## الطب الحياتي (5 فبراير 2009)

شركة متخصصة بالنواظير


----------



## السودان ثم السودان (6 فبراير 2009)

انا شغال على مناطير بنتاكس . شركه بنتكس تعتبر من الشركات الرائده في مجال المناظير الطبيه وانا بعتبرها هي المنافيس الاول لي ( مناظير اولومبس ) . ولو احتجت اي معلومه انا في الخدمه


----------



## المسلم84 (7 فبراير 2009)

السودان ثم السودان قال:


> انا شغال على مناطير بنتاكس . شركه بنتكس تعتبر من الشركات الرائده في مجال المناظير الطبيه وانا بعتبرها هي المنافيس الاول لي ( مناظير اولومبس ) . ولو احتجت اي معلومه انا في الخدمه




يا ريت لو تشرحلنا عن طرق صيانة المناظير...
كونك بتشتغل عليهن...

وشكرااا


----------



## السودان ثم السودان (7 فبراير 2009)

طيب يا اخي الكريم اوعدك بي شرح مفصل و شامل في اليومين القادمين انشاء الله .


----------



## مقشش (8 فبراير 2009)

عفواً يا بشمهندسين كنت مشغول في الايام الماضية وشكرا على تجاوبكم اولا وثانياً نريد نعرف الاعطال الشائعة في المنظار نفسة و الvedio processor ومناقشتها مع بعض ونبدأ مع اصحاب الخبرة وشكراً


----------



## مقشش (15 فبراير 2009)

في جهاز بينتكس موديل epm-3300 الصورة تطلع مظلمة كأنه لا يوجد ضوء ايش السبب


----------



## عبد العزيز نجم (17 يناير 2010)

معكم من له معرفة جيدة بشركة بنتاكس حيث أننى مختصص فى صيانة وإصلاح مناظير بنتاكس بمصر 
من يريد معرفة أى شى يمكنه الاتصال بى


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز أى شىء تريد معرفته عن أجهازة المناظير يمكنك ارسال رساله فهو يعلم عنها جيدا و سيخبرك عن كل شىء بالتفصيل.

أخوك فى الله

محمد سليمان*​


----------



## عمرو القصاص (28 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء انا اعمل رئيس قسم الاجهزه في شركة سكوب ميديكال الوكيل الوحيد لمناظير بينتكس في مصر وانا تحت امر اي شخص يريد اي معلومه عن صيانة البروسيسور او شرح له وسوف يكون هذا شرف لي


----------



## عمرو القصاص (28 أبريل 2011)

*سبب ضلام الصوره في جهاز epm 3300*



مقشش قال:


> في جهاز بينتكس موديل epm-3300 الصورة تطلع مظلمة كأنه لا يوجد ضوء ايش السبب


 اخي العزيز اولا يجب ان تتاكد ان اللمبه الزينون الخاصه به سليمه ثم تابع حركة airs motor واذا وجدته يتحرك حركه طبيعيه مع بعد كميرا المنظار اوقربها من اي جسم فيجب فحص كرته ال ccd process وعمل الضبط الازم لها من البتنشوميتر vr3 و vr6 
اما اذا كانت الاضائه ضعيفه فقط داخل المريض فهنا يجب ضبط الالوان لانها تسبب ذلك


----------



## bioeng_amro (7 يونيو 2014)

لو تحبو اساعدكم ,, انا اشتغل في شركه Karl Storz


----------

